

Book: Pearls of Functional Algorithm Design - alrex021
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4026

======
alrex021
Solutions are demonstrated in Haskell programming language, BTW.

Edit: oh and the direct link to the book, at Amazon, can be found here
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0521513383/>

